# PTS decision



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Hello

I have devastating news that we think Mickey should be PTS tomorrow. He is suffering so much with constant respiry problems and his breathing is terrible. It sounds like he has fluid on his lungs, he's hardly eating, he's sleeping all the time, and is clearly suffering with his life. :crying: We believe that PTS is the right decision for him.

The impossible decision I have to make though is what's going to happen to Jack, the last remaining rat out of his trio of brothers. I feel terrible that he's going to be left all alone to grieve for his two brothers and I feel like I should PTS at the same time as Mickey to prevent that suffering. Jack is ill, with respiry issues but not as bad as Mickey. He's still eating and is mainly alert, although I think he knows that Mickey is seriously ill and he stays by Mickey's side constantly. :crying: Do I PTS a relatively ill/healthy rat to prevent suffering in the future? OR do I let him live with the knowing that he will grieve and suffer in future alone? I think he'll deteriorate once Mickey passes away and I feel awful that he'll suffer any future respiry issues on his own. 

I did plan for this moment, that I would let the remaining two brothers go together, however I didn't plan that one of them wouldn't be that ill, and I feel terrible that I could shorten his life for my selfishness. I've only recently got a full time job and before that I did think that I would care for the remaining rat by having him snuggled into my jacket all day, so that at least he wasn't alone. Sadly, this would not be possible now, and Jack would be alone for the majority of the day and night, and I personally don't think that is fair on him. 

What the hell do I do? I'll feel terrible whatever I do. :crying:


----------



## fuzzymum (Nov 29, 2010)

When my rattie developed a tumour in her mouth i decided to have her pts. I knew that rats suffer when their mate dies, and my other girly had a mammary tumour that wasn't bothering her, couldn't be operated on and would eventually kill her. I made the decision to have them pts together, couldn't bear the thought of Coco suffering by herself. Its an awkward decision to make, maybe talk it through with your vet? (((hugs))) know you must feel crap xx


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

Sorry no advice as rats are animals I have never had any experience with.

Just to say I am thinking of you x


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

deciding to PTS an animal is one of the hardest desicions to make. I had my rat Moth pts as she had a brain tumour and was very ill. Chandon, my other rat, is very very weezy, always has been. if she is in the house, washing powder, sprays etc set her off, outside in the shed, pollen and seeds set her off. However she is 100% in herself, so I think she has a quality of life. However, if she was ever to suffer, that'd be it, PTS.

It may be a hard way of looking at it, but the animal knows nothing. He is sat on the vets table then he falls asleep. I personally believe it is selfish to keep an animal with no quality of life, as then the animal DOES know he is in pain or ill. If he is dead he is dead, and he doesn't feel anything, it's just the ones he touched left grieving.

I always say it is better 2 days early than 2 days late, when the animals starts to suffer.

As for the companion, gosh I have no idea I'm sorry :/ that is such a hard choice. 

I really feel for you and hope you are okay. (((hugs)))


----------



## Snippet (Apr 14, 2011)

What medicines have your boys had, at what dose and for how long? Off the top of my head, steroids are good for serious respiratory infections as they bring down swellings. You can also give a decongestant such as bisolvon to thin the mucus and make it easier for the antibiotics to kill the infection. 

For respiratory infections that won't respond to baytril then you can give baytril and doxycycline together, but you need to leave and hour or 2 between the doses. ABs shouldn't be put in the water because you won't know which rat is getting what and baytril tastes vile (I know, I tried it) so they may not drink enough and get dehydrated. They should be on ABs for a MINIMUM of 2 weeks, and they can stay on them for life if it keeps infection at bay.

If you've tried everything and your boy still needs to be PTS then I would rehome the remaining rat. If he's still got a fair quality of life then it would be a shame to keep him on his own until he dies, especially if he's never been on his own before.


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I know it's really hard for you but personally I wouldn't get the less ill one put down, I wouldn't be able to take the guilt that it wasn't suffering enough to be put down because no offence if it was you wouldn't have needed to ask for any advice.

It's my opinion but whatever you do is ultimately down to you. Good luck and I hope you make the right choice.


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow that is such a hard decision! Sounds like you are doing the right thing...though am intrigued by Snippet's response and what your reply will be! Hope there's some hope in that!

I think...but I may be worng...but your not so unhealthy one might do OK with another companion. It might even help him to have a healthy companion!

I don't know...really you will know in your heart. If it was me I'm not sure I could put a reasonably healthy rat down if there was a chance at happiness. But I agree if he goes rapidly downhill then you may feel awful.

Hugs hun!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I'd just like to add, if you've got all the stuff why waste it, get two new rats and let them look after the remaining sick rat.


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

I have no advice to give I'm sorry, as I think I am going to have some difficult pts decisions to make myself very soon. I just wanted to say how sorry I am about what you're going through. *hugs*


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Well last year .. Bill And Ben were PTS Bill was very poorly and Ben wasn't as bad.. But as soon as i took them I had decided to let them go together... I got them from the RSPCA quite elderly little fellows but the vet decided to give them both ago and we tried for 4 weeks with diff meds to try and perk the worst up.. it didn't work.. But I felt as I couldn't intro Ben with the other mice then it was best to let him go as welll.. He was very old and I didn't think it was fair for him to be lonely on his own.. 

I may have the names the wrong way round with which was worse.. I did do a thread last year about them..


----------

